# What's This Man's Navy Coming To ??



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Was so mad this morning. Two female US Navy officers (a LTjg a Lt)
were in the dealership this morning. Both were dressed in dress blues.
One had black cowboy boots on, big dangling earrings, and too much 
make-up plastering her face. The other had brown flight deck shoes
on. Both of them looked like the flood was imminent.... their trousers were
two inches too short.

What the hell has happened to our Navy ? Don't officers care what they
look like out in public ?? Ask me if I'm ed......

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats just wrong, bet they dont dress like that on base! p.s. were they cute?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 2, 2008)

Need to go back to the days of "wooden ships and iron men", like when you were in Charles.  

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 2, 2008)

ooohhhh..........ducking right now


----------



## DBII (Apr 2, 2008)

I cannot tell you how often I see BDUs and the new cammies in public after duty hours. I cannot believe it. I do not live in a military town. These kids are coming home on leave and wearing cammies. They do it to get attention and because there is no one here to catch them. I would never dream of being seen in class "D", fatigues off post. Unless we were stopping for fuel, we had to change before going anywhere. No personal standards.

DBII





DBII


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit that times have changed. I retired in 1971. When
I got out you couldn't get off your ship, let alone out the main gate in
anything but "dress canvas". They had a rule for shore duty types: you
could wear dungarees while in a vehicle, to or from base, but no stopping 
at the local watering hole or the supermarket. I guess times have really
changed. 

Sure, TO, we had wooden ships ! Most of the minesweepers were wood !

Charles


----------



## Becca (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW..the things I learn on this site!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with you Mr C! I have a question for you, what's the difference between the blues, canvas and the white USN uniforms, when and where do you where them......? 

And....what the h*ll is this?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2008)

I called out a female US Army Col. in Washington DC one time. I had just gotten back from Iraq and me and my wife were on vacation in the States. We stopped in Washington for 10 days to check out the museums and I see this female Col. walking by with here beret looking like it was a chef hat.

I walked over to her and pulled out my ID Card and showed it to her saying that I was Active Duty Army and that is in a very visible and high profile place and she needs to wear the Uniform like she cares and in the proper way because people are watching her.

She just looked at me and walked on...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I agree with you Mr C! I have a question for you, what's the difference between the blues, canvas and the white USN uniforms, when and where do you where them......?
> 
> And....what the h*ll is this?



The US Navy enlisted personnel (other than CPO's) have six basic 
uniforms: Dress Blues (referred to as "dress canvas") which is as the name 
implies, a dress uniform. There are also undress blues, which is a working
uniform. The jumper doesn't have "piping" (white stripes) and the cuffs
don't button. The only different between dress white and undress white is
the neckerchief is worn with dress white. Then,there are dungarees, for
working personnel who may get their hands dirty. And, navy personnel on
combat duty wear cammo...... I don't know why, the cammo stands out
like a sore thumb.

When each uniform (blue or white) is worn is determined by the Commandant
of the particular Naval District. Norfolk is in the 6th ND, and whites usually
go into effect April 15th. Dress Blue is a traveling uniform and is in worn Sept 15th to April 14th. 

Charleston, SC is HQ for the 5th Naval District (and includes Ga. Fla) and
being further south may have different dates.

Hawaii, being in the 14th Naval District,would probably be different, also.

There are other exceptions, too. A USN Corpsman attached to the Fleet Marines would wear the Marine uniform, with his proper rate insignia [called
a "crow"] instead of the red stripes of PFC, CPL or whatever. SeaBees also
wear greens as a working uniform.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> WOW..the things I learn on this site!



You should attend more often !!! 

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 2, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Sure, TO, we had wooden ships ! Most of the minesweepers were wood !



Oh minesweepers, I thought you were on the USS Constitution. Charles, did a cannonball really bounce off her side?  

TO


----------



## DBII (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe she was Col Sanders?  

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

ccheese said:


> The US Navy enlisted personnel (other than CPO's) have six basic
> uniforms: Dress Blues (referred to as "dress canvas") which is as the name
> implies, a dress uniform. There are also undress blues, which is a working
> uniform. The jumper doesn't have "piping" (white stripes) and the cuffs
> ...



Thanks Mr C....great stuff.....hope to get to know more!8)


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Thanks Mr C....great stuff.....hope to get to know more!8)




All ya gotta do is ask, Jan. If I don't know the answer I know 
where to find it.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Oh minesweepers, I thought you were on the USS Constitution. Charles, did a cannonball really bounce off her side?
> TO



I went into the Navy in 1951, not 1851.... Gosh..... fifty-seven years
ago. It seems like only yesterday......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

20 years ago I contemplated to move to my parents relatives in Chesapeake, Virgina to Join the USN....like my dad's cousin. I still wonder every now and then, what I've been doing today, if I had.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> 20 years ago I contemplated a move to my parents relatives in Chesapeake, Virginia to join the USN....like my dad's cousin. I still wonder every now and then, what I'd been doing today, if I had.



Unfortunately, we'll never know. Depends on where you are on life's totem
pole, today. Maybe you're better off, or you could be looking at one hell of
a retirement in a few years. I retired in 1971 and the pay is MUCH better
now.

Charles


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 2, 2008)

My grandfather was a 3 war Navy man and went out as a Master Chief in 1968. I remember rding with him as a kid back when the Navy was allowing beards and every time he saw one he's near have a heart attack and more often than not would loudly give his opionion no matter where or when.
Art in DC


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2008)

I feel for u Charles.... When I was in, our BDU's or Dungarees were allowed to and from Base only... Dress uniforms could be worn anywhere...

I was borrowing an LT's car one afternnon and as all of us Vets know, there is a little blue becal next to the DOD sticker on the windshield.... I came up on 3 Seamen walkin down the street in Norfolk with their covers kicked waaaaay back on the top of their heads.... I pulled up next to them, made sure they saw the blue sticker, and started giving them sh!t....

One started to cope a slight attitude, and as I watched his buddy nudge him with his elbow, I put the car in park and jumped out, and came up on them real fast... I had a Team shirt on, so the impact was that much greater.... All 3 of them went to attention as I basically screamed at them about proper military dress etc etc....

The funny thing was, I wasnt pissed off, I had to fake it....I ended up laughing at the end of my "speech" and got back in the car....

I still think to this day that the one dude who had the attitude problem sh!t himself when I came up on him...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> My grandfather was a 3 war Navy man and went out as a Master Chief in 1968. I remember rding with him as a kid back when the Navy was allowing beards and every time he saw one he's near have a heart attack and more often than not would loudly give his opionion no matter where or when.
> Art in DC



This was probably around the time Zumwalt was CNO. He personally set the
US Navy back 100 years. He took the navy away from the chief and gave it 
to the junior officer..... who didn't know what to do with it. Shoes went
un-shined, beard grew, hair grew, ear-rings sprang up and the navy, in 
general went to hell. Zumwalt run me out of the navy, or I'd probably still
be in !

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Dan: One thing I was really proud of, was my uniform. When I was attached
to the 2nd Army, in NYC on Armed Forces Police, I looked sharp. I did my
own whites, and you could cut your finger on the crease of my jumpers.
He who was chosen "AFP of The Day" got a motor patrol the next day. Man, I got lots of rides !

BTW, Dan... are you retired ?

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 2, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hawaii, being in the 14th Naval District,would probably be different, also.
> 
> There are other exceptions, too. A USN Corpsman attached to the Fleet Marines would wear the Marine uniform, with his proper rate insignia [called
> a "crow"] instead of the red stripes of PFC, CPL or whatever. SeaBees also
> ...



Hey Charles, how about an update from someone who retired AFTER the "Age of Sail"... Just kidding of course. If I'm not mistaken in some tropical area such as Hawaii and Bermuda dress whites are worn year around. "Tropical Whites" (remember them?) in those areas can be with the Tropical Shorts aka Bermuda Shorts. 

Your comment about the Corpsmen attached to the Marines reminded me of a bumper sticker I saw once at LCAB it said "The Marines have their Few Good Men...NAVY CORPSMEN!" Love it!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

What might be needed is another Arleigh Burke....to shape things up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2008)

Charles, I think you have the right to be P*ssed mate, it would seem that some don't have the self respect they ought to, given their position (armed forces)and standing (rank).


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2008)

ccheese said:


> What the hell has happened to our Navy ? Don't officers care what they
> look like out in public ?? Ask me if I'm ed......
> Charles



I hope this doesn't rub anyone the wrong way. The problem is not that they are officers - but that, at least from my perspective, the Navy doesn't instill enough pride in the wear of the uniform, and customs and courtesies in general. They Navy doesn't have bad looking uniforms at all, but more often than not I see they can't even be bothered to wear shirt stays or shine boots.

Charles - you forgot flight suits! Also, enlisted Marine rank insignia worn on cammies are black too. What the heck were they doing wearing that garbage with a uniform... and why to a car dealership? We are only authorized to wear working uniforms (cammies and flight suits) to and from work. 

Correct me if I'm wrong - aren't soldiers authorized to wear their cammies in public?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2008)

I have seen airmen and sailors having lunch near where I work and they are often in Cammies. I was a little surprised at that, but if it is the uniform of the day and they go out to eat, should they change? I am kind of torn about it. I will say that the ones that I have seen in cammies have all been within regs and don't look like duffel-bags. 

But speaking of lack of pride, I was shocked to see the condition of this Hornet that they sent to the Riverside airshow last weekend. It was filthy. Both the Air Force and the Navy flew the heritage/legacy flights. The air Force sent 2 A-10s that were clean and sharp. The Navy sent one Hornet that showed up late and was filthy. I know sometimes things happen, especially with airplanes, but it's not like there wasn't any notice of the show.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with not wearing flight suits and cammies out in town for shopping/lunch. It's a tactical uniform, and going to the mall is not tactical. Same thing as cammies in the airport.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong - aren't soldiers authorized to wear their cammies in public?



In the Army Cammies are your daily uniform. You wear it in garrison and in the field and can also wear it off post.

The only exception on my post was us flight crews and we wore either Flightsuits or Aviation BDU's to work every day and could also wear them off post and on post all the time.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 3, 2008)

That F/A18 looks like it just came back from an 8 month cruise. And I do mean JUST. It looks like Sh*t!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Honestly fellas....I don't think that the Army, Navy, Air Force or Marines have the same discipline like they used to....or am I wrong? Too much pussyfooting nowadays...


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Bloody liberals caused it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

The closet w*nkers you mean?


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yup pansie a$$$es


----------



## mkloby (Apr 6, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Honestly fellas....I don't think that the Army, Navy, Air Force or Marines have the same discipline like they used to....or am I wrong? Too much pussyfooting nowadays...


 
i think that has been said by every single generation about the next... the Old Corps is always the day before you joined.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 6, 2008)

> That F/A18 looks like it just came back from an 8 month cruise. And I do mean JUST. It looks like Sh*t!!!!



I thought it looked like it was camouflaged.


Is that a flak burst on it's tail fin?


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 7, 2008)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> I thought it looked like it was camouflaged.
> 
> 
> Is that a flak burst on it's tail fin?



S.W. Are you talking about the right vertical stab, inboard side? That is the result of repairing some surface corrosion and repainting the area. Unfortunately the new paint looks lighter than the original paint which is faded and dirty. Matter of fact, that is the reason this bird looks camo'd. All the lighter spots are where the corrosion control crew took care of some corrosion and repainted the areas. "Top Gun" aside, after a six to eight month cruise ALL the aircraft on a US carrier look like this. Ugly but lethal.


----------

